# New Bright train won't go



## ssracer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey all. New here and hoping I can get some assistance.

I have a New Bright Animated Christmas Train Set. It is from Dillards department store from the mid 90's, I believe it is the model 383. 

Very close to this, but with santa and elves instead of polar bears:
http://cgi.ebay.com/new-bright-holi...4QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101

It was given to me by a neighbor and it had never been out of the box. I set it up this evening with my extremely excited two year old, only to find that it does not work. 

Power is getting to the train as all the lights come on, but none of the buttons on the controller aside from the power button do anything. None of the sounds work and the train will not move at all. 

I don't have any experience with trains so I don't even know where to begin. I have had the controller apart and checked all the connections (fixed all 4 wires that were taped to the solder points instead of soldered). Everything else that I can see seems to be in order.

Does anyone have any ideas that I could try, or should I just toss the thing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ssracer said:


> Hey all. New here and hoping I can get some assistance.
> 
> I have a New Bright Animated Christmas Train Set. It is from Dillards department store from the mid 90's, I believe it is the model 383.
> 
> ...


They were taped to the solder points!
Did you put them back the same way that it was taped?

I would suspect that whoever professionally taped them put them back on wrong.

Check out that first.

Heck I wouldn't toss it I would try and fix it. It looks in good shape.

Wait till the rest respond I'm sure it won't take a lot to fix it.

Unless you got something else major wrong with it.


----------



## ssracer (Nov 27, 2009)

I soldered all the wires back to the points that they were taped to. There are only 4 wires coming out of the controller. It is in excellent shape since it was never out of the box. The track pieces even still had the rubber bands holding them together.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A picture would help.2 wires two to the track two to the motor. The track wires go into a bridge rectifier. A square thing that stands up and has 4 leads.


I found reviews on line. I have never seen the set but people say the controller breaks. It cannot be to complicated. WE just need more information to find a solution.


----------



## ssracer (Nov 27, 2009)

Here are some shots of the train:





































There are only those 4 wires I mentioned going from the controller to the track. The first car after the engine is the only one that actually makes electrical contact with the track. It also has the speaker in it and a circuit board, so I assume that is the main computing portion of the train. I just took it apart and don't see anything that really stands out.


----------

